# gnupg update problem



## chrcol (Jul 20, 2010)

on most servers I have this now updated but on one server I am getting a pth related error.

as below.


```
checking for nl_langinfo and THOUSANDS_SEP... no
configure: checking system features for estream
configure:
***
*** It is now required to build with support for the
*** GNU Portable Threads Library (Pth). Please install this
*** library first.  The library is for example available at
***   ftp://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/pth/
*** On a Debian GNU/Linux system you can install it using
***   apt-get install libpth-dev
*** To build GnuPG for Windows you need to use the W32PTH
*** package; available at:
***   ftp://ftp.g10code.com/g10code/w32pth/
***
configure: error: 
***
*** Required libraries not found. Please consult the above messages
*** and install them before running configure again.
***
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to kuriyama@FreeBSD.org [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/security/gnupg/work/gnupg-2.0.15/config.log" including the output
of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be a good idea to provide
an overview of all packages installed on your system (e.g. an `ls
/var/db/pkg`).
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/security/gnupg.
*** Error code 1
```

in the log I see this at the fail point.


```
conftest.c:90:20: error: termio.h: No such file or directory
configure:11856: $? = 1
configure: failed program was:
| /* confdefs.h */
| #define PACKAGE_NAME "gnupg"
| #define PACKAGE_TARNAME "gnupg"
| #define PACKAGE_VERSION "2.0.15"
| #define PACKAGE_STRING "gnupg 2.0.15"
| #define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT "http://bugs.gnupg.org"
| #define PACKAGE_URL ""
| #define PACKAGE "gnupg"
| #define VERSION "2.0.15"
| #define STDC_HEADERS 1
| #define HAVE_SYS_TYPES_H 1
| #define HAVE_SYS_STAT_H 1 
| #define HAVE_STDLIB_H 1
| #define HAVE_STRING_H 1
| #define HAVE_MEMORY_H 1
| #define HAVE_STRINGS_H 1
| #define HAVE_INTTYPES_H 1   
| #define HAVE_STDINT_H 1
| #define HAVE_UNISTD_H 1
| #define __EXTENSIONS__ 1
| #define _ALL_SOURCE 1
| #define _GNU_SOURCE 1
| #define _POSIX_PTHREAD_SEMANTICS 1
| #define _TANDEM_SOURCE 1
| #define PACKAGE "gnupg"
| #define PACKAGE_GT "gnupg2"
| #define VERSION "2.0.15"
| #define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT "http://bugs.gnupg.org"
| #define NEED_LIBGCRYPT_VERSION "1.4.0"
| #define NEED_KSBA_VERSION "1.0.2"
| #define PK_UID_CACHE_SIZE 4096
| #define EXEEXT ""
| #define GNUPG_LIBASSUAN_VERSION "2.0.0"
| #define HAVE_LIBUTIL 1      
| #define SHRED "/usr/bin/shred"
| #define USE_DNS_SRV 1  
| #define USE_DNS_PKA 1   
| #define USE_DNS_CERT 1
| #define HAVE_LIBCURL 1
| #define LIBCURL_PROTOCOL_HTTP 1   
| #define LIBCURL_PROTOCOL_FTP 1
| #define LIBCURL_PROTOCOL_FILE 1
| #define LIBCURL_PROTOCOL_TELNET 1
| #define LIBCURL_PROTOCOL_LDAP 1
etc..

conftest.c:92:17: error: pty.h: No such file or directory
configure:11870: $? = 1
configure: failed program was:
| /* confdefs.h */
etc..

conftest.c: In function 'main':
conftest.c:98: error: expected expression before ')' token
configure:12079: $? = 1
configure: failed program was:
etc..
```

I have stopped there as I think it will be better to attach the file since it has over 200k lines.

libassuan is 2.0.0 and I also have pth on the server pth-2.0.7


----------



## chrcol (Jul 20, 2010)

ok I already resolved this myself.

did


```
cd /usr/ports/devel/pth
make deinstall reinstall clean
```

then it works.


----------

